# biggest estimate of the year



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i just did an estimate for a whole house two storys, It ended up being around 200 sheets and with all materials i came up with $6,854.44 the only thing i am concerned about is do you charge more for mudding and taping the inside corners i thought i saw something like 1.20 a foot but wasnt sure.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

200 Sheets @ $1.20= $11520 and I dont understand the mudding and taping inside corner question? Isnt that part of any job?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not sure how a guy calling himself "My Name Drywall & Paint" can ask so many simple drywall related questions. What's the story? I'm not trying to be a d!ck, I just can't figure it out....:confused1:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> 200 Sheets @ $1.20= $11520 and I dont understand the mudding and taping inside corner question? Isnt that part of any job?


Even with 200 8' sheets it still comes out to about $7600???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

[me] 200 boards [run of the mill] $5,500 labor..
Oh,, that includes me [email protected] the angles.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

So you're sq.ft. price is roughly .68. and you're wondering of you should charge 1.20 per what linear foot of all angles:blink:. To answer you're question no, angles just like screws are part of drywall covered in you're sq. ft. price. I'm assuming you're hanging and finishing at that price. 

If you feel the need to charge more I would go ahead and charge 1.20 per linear foot for all angles,bead,seams,butts and how about .50 for all screws. You're competition will love you for you're bids.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i actually charge 8 a sheet to hang and 16 a sheet to mud, so .75 a sq ft. Ive read on here some people charge for linear foot to do the angles where the wall meets the seeling L <--- I dont but was wondering if i was close on my estimate because i dont want ot be a low baller bidder just to win jobs. but i also want to make money and not just be working for nothing. Thats why i ask ?s. I just wont ask any more. sorry i bug all of you while trying to start a legit business.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

So that's why I've never made any real money. I don't charge extra to tape the " SEELING " angles.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

i actually charge 8 a sheet to hang and 16 a sheet to mud,



That's a fair labor price man.. For a straight 8 ...
There gonna bust ya balls here .. get use to It.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i actually charge 8 a sheet to hang and 16 a sheet to mud, so .75 a sq ft. Ive read on here some people charge for linear foot to do the angles where the wall meets the seeling L <--- I dont but was wondering if i was close on my estimate because i dont want ot be a low baller bidder just to win jobs. but i also want to make money and not just be working for nothing. Thats why i ask ?s. I just wont ask any more. sorry i bug all of you while trying to start a legit business.


Dude you need thick skin around here,hang in there, there are no stupid questions-just stupid people!!!Drywall pricing is figured sqft or sheet[the same to me] an 8ft sheet @ $8 is= .25 a sqft a 12ft sheet @ $16 is = .33 sqft or an 8ft sheet @ $16 to finish=.50sqft /that being a little high in todays market.:thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Even with 200 8' sheets it still comes out to about $7600???


:jester:Slim, you own a calculator dont you?:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i just did an estimate for a whole house two storys, It ended up being around 200 sheets and with all materials i came up with $6,854.44 the only thing i am concerned about is do you charge more for mudding and taping the inside corners i thought i saw something like 1.20 a foot but wasnt sure.


What kind of house Is It ??


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i actually charge 8 a sheet to hang and 16 a sheet to mud, so .75 a sq ft. Ive read on here some people charge for linear foot to do the angles where the wall meets the seeling L <--- I dont but was wondering if i was close on my estimate because i dont want ot be a low baller bidder just to win jobs. but i also want to make money and not just be working for nothing. Thats why i ask ?s. I just wont ask any more. sorry i bug all of you while trying to start a legit business.


As I stated in another thread today you need to find a price you can make money with and stick with that. Who cares what the next guy is charging focus on quality and the jobs will come. 
Everyone works different and has different methods and speeds. What I charge a sq. ft. and make profit you might have to charge more to make the same profit. Or you may be able to charge a little less and make the same profit.
Fine tune you're crew if someone's just their to get a paycheck cut them their ultimate goal should be to make you money. After all the more money they make you the more you are able to pay them. 
That way you can stay competitive and not have to low ball just to get work Or charge outrageous prices and wind up sitting home.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If $16 per sheet [labor] to finish is high ,, I just spent the last 25 years learning how to mix mud..


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

The guy told me he got an estimate for 23 a sheet but i told him i get 24 and i prime when im done


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> The guy told me he got an estimate for 23 a sheet but i told him i get 24 and i prime when im done


That's labor ....right??


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

Yes plus materials


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> If $16 per sheet [labor] to finish is high ,, I just spent the last 25 years learning how to mix mud..


:rockon:No its not,I said in todays economy it may be! I was getting $1,50 ft for about a ten year period--Mat/ hang/ finish/prime---for a simple 250sheet job and up from there, that doesnt apply in my area anymore!!! I just hope most guys can make a living in todays market:wallbash:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

$23.50 per sheet 160 4x12 boards ,labor, stipple ceilings ,smooth walls.
Straight 8 ,,1 vault. speck .when the potential h/o walks in ,and looks up at my pretty ceilings they tell the g/c '' sold '' I tell the g/c ''your welcome'':lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ok #19 sounded a bit prickish,,but I've been going 7 days a week since early spring ,and I have the next 3 days off [to my self] Feeling a bit giddy ,,, sorry  cut my lawn today twice..raked the clippings twice.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> :jester:Slim, you own a calculator dont you?:blink:


Yeah, it was $7680, but I had forgotten and didn't want to open the little calculator window again :lol: I AM lazy!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> Thats why i ask ?s. I just wont ask any more. sorry i bug all of you while trying to start a legit business.


Don't take it personally...I said I wasn't trying to be a jerk. I understand that you're trying to start a business, but if I understand the rules of this site we're not really supposed to talk numbers....maybe it's just an etiquette thing, I've never bothered to read the site rules.

Don't worry about being a lowballer, at first just pay yourself and for your materials, and every job you learn something new....sometimes you take it in the a$$, and sometimes you come out smelling like rainbow sunshine. And then...you find that you're almost always doing pretty good. Just don't supply your builders with a detailed itemization, then they can't try to nail you down on your previous footage price. 

I'm sorry if I seemed rude, I generally try to be polite, because that it how I prefer to be treated.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> ok #19 sounded a bit prickish,,but I've been going 7 days a week since early spring ,and I have the next 3 days off [to my self] Feeling a bit giddy ,,, sorry  cut my lawn today twice..raked the clippings twice.


Have a beer bud, how did you fare in the storm? I got lucky. Just a tree across the driveway that I was able to move with my truck and a chain, then just bucked the limbs off. A friend of mine, her dad's jeep got hit by a tree, then that tree got hit by a tree! I guess God really wanted that Jeep gone! From what I hear just some power outages and trees down around here.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree with Slim on the showing itemized pricing. Your opening yourself up to being put on the spot on costs of both labor and materials. It gives the customer an unfair advantage to use against you. Don't bid every job to win it. Thats not fair to you or your competition. Alot of us work in cooperation to get jobs done and to keep the rates from falling. Alot of my better friends run their own drywall businesses and we look out for each other.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

no big deal here 8trian Richmond got hit hard 400,000 out of power
I'm dead center VA. Buckingham . no biggie... the coast ...not sure I hear there ok power out mostly ... glad to here yous guys are ok.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I agree with Slim on the showing itemized pricing. Your opening yourself up to being put on the spot on costs of both labor and materials. It gives the customer an unfair advantage to use against you. Don't bid every job to win it. Thats not fair to you or your competition. Alot of us work in cooperation to get jobs done and to keep the rates from falling. Alot of my better friends run their own drywall businesses and we look out for each other.


thank you ..same here .. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> cut my lawn today twice..raked the clippings twice.


Sh!t, I had no idea Virginia grass grows that fast! If you grew the "other" grass you'd be a jabillionaire!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Sh!t, I had no idea Virginia grass grows that fast! If you grew the "other" grass you'd be a jabillionaire!


naw ,,your thinking Kentucky ..but we did have a bust 4 weeks ago . the biggest crop found In the county history ..sad really .It's election time 
[sheriff] He knew where that crop was when it was planted ..the ******* barney one bullet mofo waited till election time to find the field... kinda funny how that works ay? I don't do drugs [anymore] but I have not a prob with anyone firen it up .. much healthier drug than alcohol ... .:yes:


----------

